# Updated website again, big overhaul....... rip her apart!



## CanadianWoodWorks (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi all,

Paul here again to bug you to have a look at my site and tell me what YOU don't like about it.

Future additions

Dedicated page describing advantages/features of the sculpted rocking chair
Artist page - pics, info, about us, history, future

Canadian Woodworks - Custom rocking chairs and tables

Thanks all!

Paul


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Just a thought- is it better to have less on the "index" page and provide links to subsequent pages or have a large amount of information on the index page and then require scrolling to see it?


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks (Dec 29, 2009)

I think you have to find a happy medium, eventually I will have a page just talking about the comfort of this rocking chair, at least I plan to do it like that. So that would remove a chunk from my index page and I actually just removed the large image of the side tables, too big for an index page.

good thought!

thanks lew


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks (Dec 29, 2009)

The home button between the arrows goes back to the index, I guess that's not clear cause your not the first to mention that


----------



## TreeBones (May 21, 2007)

Very nice site, looks professional, well done. Are you using Word Press? As a rule of thumb the home page should have a brief summary of all things on your site with links to more detailed information. It kinda makes it easier to find exactly what your looking for and if you get lost you just go back to the beginning where it should be easy to find what you need.


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks (Dec 29, 2009)

no using a web site program called, Sandvox for the Mac seems to work well. the blog is done through there program


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Paul, nice Canadian site, great photos!

I only noticed one grammatical error on the first page: child's rocking chair to an NBA stars we have you covered should be star, not stars.

One of the books I really like about web design is Krug's "Don't Make me Think" 
It will address two of the concerns noted above and how to easily fix them.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Paul, that's a real nice looking site. Very clean looking.


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks for the insights , I think I will check out that book

Paul


----------



## MrsN (Sep 29, 2008)

I think that you should have way less info on the home page (like name, contact info, and a cool picture maybe two) Maybe a tab for new designs or something would help.
The navigation buttons in the gallery were confusing. Not un-useable, but they didn't flow like I would like. 
A nit-picky comment and totally individual preference (but you asked for comments), the photos on the gallery pages are not all the same size and the OCD in me is irked.

Over all, It is a nice looking site. Easy to read and you have contact info and pricing easy to find.


----------



## zonkers (Aug 18, 2010)

Site looks great. So does your work. IMHO the home page flows down well and keeps the reader interested. Maybe putting another navigation bar at the bottom of the page will help to direct the reader to further explore the site.


----------



## sgood (Jul 28, 2007)

One of the best I have seen. Clean, easy to navigate and the pictures look great. The text is pleasing to the eye. The copy is well written. The only thing I can think of to say bad is that I cannot afford that bar stool on the home page. I would love to have 3 of them for my bar. All your work is beautiful.


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks again, for all the comments and suggestions I took everything in and made many changes here and there.

After getting the site to look 90% how I want it, I began concentrating on search engine optimization.

I concentrate on these keywords to be searched under

rocking chairs
rocking chair
custom
wooden
Canadian

I'm proud to say im #5 on google when custom rocking chairs is searched
#7 - custom rocking chair
#2 - Canadian rocking chairs
#8 - Canada rocking chairs

Seo is always on going, there's many tools out there that are free to use, and lot's of articles to read.

Paul


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

I grew up in a small weekly newspaper family. I proof read without thinking. I loved your "how to" on the rocker but I noticed a couple of places where contractions were missing apostrophes. Spellcheck won't catch things like were / we're.
Overall however, a very professional site and I had no problem navigating it. I wish you all the success in the world with it.


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks (Dec 29, 2009)

ahhh yes those I know for a fact I haven't been paying attention to them.

were and we're


----------

